# Near-final draft of 2013-14 Upland Game & Turkey guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just sent the near-final draft of the 2013-14 Utah Upland Game & Turkey guidebook to the printer. The proof should come back next week, so we can approve it and authorize printing. If you happen to glance through the draft this weekend and see anything that looks incorrect or out of place, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Upland Draft*

Thanks Amy looks good, my only question I couldn't fine in the guidebook is:
Since Eurasion Doves are non-game, is there weapon restrictions for them, like plugged shotguns, shot size, airguns, pellet guns, bb guns, etc...

Thanks The Kid


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gpskid said:


> Thanks Amy looks good, my only question I couldn't fine in the guidebook is:
> Since Eurasion Doves are non-game, is there weapon restrictions for them, like plugged shotguns, shot size, airguns, pellet guns, bb guns, etc...
> 
> Thanks The Kid


The answer to that question on all levels is no. You can kill those things with a tennis racquet if you want.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You can kill those things with a tennis racquet if you want.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!! jk


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The answer to that question on all levels is no. You can kill those things with a tennis racquet if you want.


So I can say I'm legal with the count at 54 kilt out my kitchen window :grin:

I propose a bounty, invaded 40 states now, something needs to be done


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

gpskid said:


> So I can say I'm legal with the count at 54 kilt out my kitchen window :grin:
> 
> I propose a bounty, invaded 40 states now, something needs to be done


As long as you aint breakin no "firing a weapon within city limits" rule, I say you're golden!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My bro once killed a magpie with a large rock; just hurled it a it while it was up in a tree. Freakin lucky throw. Oh wait, magpies aren't all that legal to kill, are they. Never mind then. BTW this thread isn't goin no place. (Not that that will stop me from replying a dozen times:smile


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Is the Eurasion dove the one that looks like a mourning dove on steriods?
If so, I have 3 sets coming into my back yard everyday. They wipe my bird feeders out in 2 days. 
I got tired of 'em and quit filling the feeders. I miss the smaller birds, but can't afford to feed those big things.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Eurasian collared doves are as you say, mourning doves on steroids. They also look more pale colored, kind of dusty white/cream. The best way to tell them apart is their black "collar" on the back of there throat. Another good indicator is the broad rounded tail in contrast from the mourning doves pointed tail. Get rid of them buggers and let your little birds eat!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> As long as you aint breakin no "firing a weapon within city limits" rule, I say you're golden!


TEX-O-BOB is correct, gpskid. I followed up with our migratory bird coordinator, and he said, "Aside from the regular shooting restrictions, there aren't any restrictions for collared doves."

So, you can pretty much use whatever you want to shoot them, as long as you comply with the firearm/weapon ordinances for wherever you happen to be.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Then I'm on it...........they are in BIG trouble.....
They were kind of cool at first when there was only a couple of 'em.
But, have gotten WAY out of hand.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

2full said:


> Then I'm on it...........they are in BIG trouble.....
> They were kind of cool at first when there was only a couple of 'em.
> But, have gotten WAY out of hand.


Good luck. Oh and don't let them go to waste, their breast meat is pretty easy to get off and is tasty. What you gonna use to get rid of them? Shotgun? Airgun? Tennis racquet? (as tex suggested).


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Will have to use an airgun.
I will try the meat, we always used to cook doves in a dutch oven and use the same type of method as when you do chicken dumplings.
Was actually VERY tasty. 
Tennis racquet sounds fun, but have lost as step or two in my old age..........-O,-


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

If you live in the city limmits, try using a live trap.
You can let all other birds go and kindly dispatch the doves


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Grain fed dove breasts... I think grill em with a mushroom, jalapeño, and wrapped in bacon... Yes please!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

huntnbum said:


> If you live in the city limmits, try using a live trap.
> You can let all other birds go and kindly dispatch the doves


Have any ideas on a live trap?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Have any ideas on a live trap?


I have one of these, they work pretty good.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hava...tt=live+trap&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Tex,
That does sound like a very good way to prepare the meat, I'll have to give it a try.
I love Jalapenos and 'shrooms anyway, and of course everyone loves the candy of meat; bacon
Great idea !!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Semi- confusing*

*Changes to band-tailed pigeon hunting: *Because of a decline in band-tailed pigeon populations, the daily bag limit will decrease in 2013, dropping from five birds to two birds. The hunt will be open statewide. For details, see the hunt tables on page 31. 
*Increased possession limit for certain species: *This year, the possession limit will increase to three times the daily bag limit for band-tailed pigeons, mourning doves and white-winged doves. For details, see the hunt tables that begin on page 31. 

Page 31 defines it but the above seems poorly worded. DECREASING BAND THEN INCREASING


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So.........
I as wondering if anyone had been "hunting" these doves. I started taking them out after this thread. I thought just had a few around. I'm up to almost 20, and they still keep showing up. No wonder they could wipe out the feeder in a couple of days !! But it has slowed them down. The feeder lasts a week now.
As Tex and Outdoorser said, they do eat pretty well. Not as good as elk, but not bad at all.


----------

